# dirty car



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So after being outside for a year Robbie at magic is giving the old girl a good cleanup for Le Man


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So Magic fitted the R35 Audio at the same time









Rear floor out









Made to fit
















Dirty exhaust









Clean exhaust









all ready for the Le Mans trip now


New Bolts









Finished


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Excellent work as always from Robbie, look forward to seeing your import R35 at more events now


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks stunning..... Awsome job on the cieanup.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes cris!

Le Mans first we have flags!


----------

